# Which cd player?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the onkyo 5009 i want to buy a cd player to connect to the amp i want the very best sound quality in what the amp can do i want the perfect match would the

Roksan Caspian M2 CD be the trick or is there any other suggestions thanks need help asap pleaselddude:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Get an Oppo BDP-103 or (if you prefer analog connections) BDP-105. They're universal players, so you can listen to high resolution SACD or DVD-A discs, too.

Players that can only decode standard redbook format CDs are so last century....


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you are looking to match to the 5009, you could also consider the new Onkyo Reference C-7000R. I had a chance to hear the Reference setup this past weekend and thought it had a very warm sound. The MSRP of the unit is $1500.


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

You might consider the Cambridge Audio 851C. I have the older 850 and love it. I listened to the 851 compared to a 740C that I am familiar with and it is fantastic. Plus you get inputs to use it as a DAC that also sound very good. I think you can get it from Audio Advisor as well as others. It is around $1900.00 US


----------

